# TP-LINK TL-WN823N not connecting



## dhruv (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi! I just installed FreeBSD on my system, later coming to know that I can't connect to any network with my TP-LINK TL-WN823N V2 wireless USB adapter. And yeah, I can't use ethernet, that's why I am posting this thread.
I may also need some guidance in configuring the network via wpa_supplicant and dhclient(8).
My network interface, as per the output of `sysctl net.wlan.devices` is rtwn0.

Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance. X


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 5, 2019)

In /etc/rc.conf you should have:


```
wlans_rtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

In /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf you configure your wireless network


```
network={
    ssid="myHomeSSID"
    psk="mySecretPhrase"
}
```

Restart the computer, or restart the network service to connect to the network `service netif restart`

You should check net-mgmt/wifimgr it acts as an interface to the existing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf networks configuration file


----------



## dhruv (Apr 10, 2019)

Martin Paredes said:


> In /etc/rc.conf you should have:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply.
But I have anither problem with the 
	
	



```
service netif restart
```
 command. It gives me an error in 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
 that SIOCIFCREATE2 device is not configured.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2019)

Post your rc.conf.


----------

